# Cut potlight out too large for retrofit fixture, help?



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

mis a small batch of 20 minute setting type compound and paper tape.


----------



## ahzman (Mar 24, 2011)

Where would I use the tape? This is a round hole and I just want to fill it up all the way around to a 1/2" fill.


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

*california patch is what you need*

a claifornia patch is easy cut out drywall from scrap piece cut to taylor shape such as your electric boxes make the cut out 1"to 2" bigger than spot on back of sheet rock brown paper side score the cut to exact fit size break plaster in the rock and peel rock from paper side this is a tiddiuos task and may take a few attempts to perfect you can do this in a square or circle put cut edge to light or box apply mud to side touching sheet rock and to paper flap wipe tight and finish to perfection this keeps you from having to tape this and if gap is to big when tapeing it will sag and cause more work the cali patch is putting rock back into the hole i mud all ends before putting patch in hole if you want perfection this cali patch is the tickett:thumbsup:


----------

